# Can I Import Excel Contact Database to Google Gmail? How?



## mhanigan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello I have an Excel spreadsheet I'd like to import to my Google gmail contact list/email. Does anyone know how to do this? Thanks!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi mhanigan, welcome to TSG.

Yes, you can save the Excel file as a .csv file and then go to your Contacts in Gmail. Select Import and then browse to the csv file and it will import the contacts. Hope that helps.


----------



## mhanigan (Apr 16, 2009)

Fantastic! Thank you! It worked. Yeah.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

No problem, glad it worked. :up: You can mark this thread as solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------

